# Pilgrim Radio



## Jared (Jul 6, 2008)

I couldn't figure out where else to post this, so I decided to post it here. I have been listening to Pilgrim Radio online. They have reformed teaching and contemporary Christian music. It's kinda cool actually.

I would compare the music to the music played on 106.9 The Light from Asheville, NC which is owned by the Billy Graham Evangelistic Association. 

Mark Dever is featured on there as well as Al Mohler. There are some "truly reformed" people on there too.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jul 6, 2008)

Jared104 said:


> I couldn't figure out where else to post this, so I decided to post it here. I have been listening to Pilgrim Radio online. They have reformed teaching and contemporary Christian music. It's kinda cool actually.
> 
> I would compare the music to the music played on 106.9 The Light from Asheville, NC which is owned by the Billy Graham association.
> 
> Mark Dever is featured on there as well as Al Mohler. There are some "truly reformed" people on there too.



Sounds good. Do you have a url to it?


----------



## Jared (Jul 6, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> Jared104 said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't figure out where else to post this, so I decided to post it here. I have been listening to Pilgrim Radio online. They have reformed teaching and contemporary Christian music. It's kinda cool actually.
> ...



Yes.

Pilgrim Radio -- Strength for the Journey


----------



## Jared (Jul 6, 2008)

BTW: They are also on FM radio in parts of Wyoming, Idaho, Montana, Nevada, and California.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm listening to the Al Mohler show with Russell Moore sitting in tonight. Can you believe it, this is the first time I've any listened to the show! 

I'm connected to a T1 line now. It's time I start listening to these kinds of shows. I can actually listen to the shows and do other things on the laptop. Awesome!


----------

